# Snow Plowing



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

After several years of plowing snow, my original Aristo plow suffered much damage and deterioration. Rusty wheels, broken trucks, heavy bricks, and several accidents with lash-ups such as multiple dismals and plow.
We have decided to modify existing equipment to accomodate an improved situation. The weight, plow, and power are combined into one unit. This required the remove of the nose and installation of the plow. If I am correct, the nose is the location of the toilet facility, thus this modification could cause yellow snow. Anyway this modification did require significant removal of platforms and coupler. The original railings and plow were severly damaged in prior mishaps. The electronics also required repair as well as the old PH sound system. First snow of the year unfortunately left significant icing on the rails which seriously affected the contact with the rails, but we did get some work done prior to leaving for work. Yes, I still have a job, but who knows how much longer.










This is the beast.










It made it half way around.










The sun is glistening the unit as it passes the wood burner at the lumber mill.










The line needs to get open, as the lumber jacks love the snow, as it makes the timber slide easily to the log bunks. The mill needs to get operating and when the wood burners get fired-up things will begin to melt.










I like to think my layout is elevated too.

Don't you just love winter. Marty always said "The grass is always green on the other side, except at Dick's it is white."


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Dick, 
That plow looks right at home on that engine! Don't you just really like how the forecast was for "slight chance of furries"......We had the same problem at work, we plowed the snow, and had ice underneath, lot's of chemicals! 
And once again, great pics


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics and cool looking plow set up. Later RJD


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like that'd do the job, especially with the helper engine. Hope the crew knows to bail out of the caboose when they hear the timber starting to creak.


Love the trestle with the reverse curve. Nice modeling.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Always great to see your layout.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
The Shasta Pacific could have really used a unit like that last month. Unfortunately we have no 
facilities for diesel!

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.
Rick Marty


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, 

Your railroad looks superb as always. The snow really makes for a beautiful vista on the slope and especially over and around the superb trestlework. Great innovation for the plow also.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are great pictures. I would love to see more pictures of your mill and things with out the snow.


Snow is one of the most beautiful things mother nature produces. ( as long as she produces it in someones esles yard


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick,
You might want to think about submitting a photo of your layout with this kind of snow. It would be perfect for one of the winter months on the MLS calandar!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 01/21/2009 6:07 PM
Dick,
You might want to think about submitting a photo of your layout with this kind of snow. It would be perfect for one of the winter months on the MLS calendar!



See above!

Wonderful layout. A real inspiration.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots. Something about snow on a layout. Of course as long as it is not too much. My layout has been burried since X-mas. there is about and inch of ice with over 8 inches of snow on top.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great!! I still have the plow and its train out on the mainline. No pictures to post, unfortunately!

Mark


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Many Thanks for the nice comments. We have determined that the stoppage was caused by an intermittent loss of current to the front set of drive wheels. This is equivalent to pushing a dead engine. We will dissassemble it this weekend and re-wire the engine.
To Steve and others, this month's photo on the MyLargeScale calendar is my photo, taken just another 50 feet down the line. I don't want to hog the calendar, as I have had one on the calendar for the last 3 years.

We have so much fun in the winter....


----------

